# What does your username mean?



## kmacdougall

Mine is my first initial and last name!


----------



## corinowalk

Mine is just my name. Cori - Nowalk.


----------



## riccil0ve

kmacdougall said:


> Mine is my first initial and last name!


Nice and simple. And easy to remember. I can't tell you how many times I forget my username [not this one] because I made something up with too many numbers, lol.



corinowalk said:


> Mine is just my name. Cori - Nowalk.


I always read yours as corino - walk, haha. Oops.  Mental note made. =]


----------



## Speed Racer

I loved the Speed Racer cartoons as a wee girl child, and I enjoy using the name.

I even have a Speed Racer mouse pad at work. People give me funny looks, but what do I care? It makes _me_ happy and that's all that matters.


----------



## Brighteyes

I have an obsession with certain words. I keep a list of words I like because of the sound, they way they're spelled, how they're written, etc. "Bright" is one of my favorite words because it's really fun to write and type. So, on almost every Internet site, I have "Bright" in my name with a different suffix (Brightstar, Brighteyes, Brightflower...)


----------



## Jake and Dai

Mine just represents my ponies' names. Very original I know. hehehehe


----------



## ridingismylife2

I hate mine. :/
I didn't know I would post on this forum as much as I have...
If I could change it, I would.


----------



## farmpony84

SpeedRacer was SO hot. I was going to marry him some day! And Brighteyes was one of my favorite movies.

I bought Pistol as a three year old. My then instructor had a fit. She said that I was too ignorant to have purchased a horse by myself and that had no business buying a neglected, abused baby. (well, he was three). She was probably right but boy did he teach me a lot! Anyhow, my first show he was still about 175 lbs underweight. His ribs still showed, he still had the starvation hairs on his belly, his neck was pencil thin, his withers and backbone stuck out and you could still see his hip bones. He was beautiful. I pulled him off the trailer and this kid that we all called "snot boy" walked by. He had the cutest appy pony, a trainer, and a groom! He took one look and said... "you are NOT going to show THAT? It's a FARMPONY!" I showed him, don't think I placed that day but I showed him! and showed him and showed him. The farmpony name became a joke, when he did start placing everyone always cheered farmpony on! The 84 is because that is the year he was born.....


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Just my horse's registered name.


----------



## Tennessee

Mine is just my state.


----------



## Speed Racer

farmpony84 said:


> SpeedRacer was SO hot. I was going to marry him some day!


Oooh, me too! That floozie Trixie didn't deserve him! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings

I wanted a neutral name that I could use for years to come regardless of what discipline I did.


----------



## HowClever

it's my big grey fella's registered name


----------



## GreyRay

Hmmmm... well, I wanted something simple, but couldn't really think of anything good, and while I was thinking I started to think about my Grullo stallion, and than though about sunshine... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

My horse's barn name! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3neighs

Mine is pretty easy to figure out, I had 3 horses when I joined (down to 2, though, now).

Jenny (Farmpony84), I love the story behind your name!


----------



## TaMMa89

Tamma means 'mare' in Finnish. It's kinda neutral and since I'm female myself I didn't want to go words meaning male horses. Year 1989 is a special year for me.

Capitals and lower cases just are, a style issue. I've used that nick for years, nowadays I'd set capitals and lower cases differently.


----------



## ilyTango

TaMMa89 said:


> Tamma means 'mare' in Finnish.


That's really neat, but then again, I'm a language nut. I love hearing about and looking at different languages. 

Mine is really annoying, but as someone posted before: I didn't think I'd get as involved on here as I have and it was just the first thing I could pick off the top of my head =P It's just ily=I love you, and then Tango, my mare's name. Though if I end up selling her, I guess the name won't really make sense anymore..


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Sissimut=my dad's nickname for me
And then I was gonna write icehorses but ended up with ice_hestar_, hestar is Icelandic for horses.

I really don't like mine, I wanna cut the last part off.


----------



## Arksly

Mine is my initials (ark) then i closed my eyes and hit the keyboard and i ended up with the sly


----------



## ptvintage

Mine is the screenname I use for everything. I got the "Pt" because it's the atomic symbol for "Platinum" which was the old name I used to use, and "Vintage" was the name of my horse, so I just combined the two.


----------



## equiniphile

In fifth grade we were learning about Latin words, and one word was along the lines of "philiophile", which meant "lover of love." "-ophile" means "lover of" and "equine" is obviously "horse" so I combined the two for "equinophile", meaning "lover of horses." I changed it to "equiniphile" though because it looked better.


----------



## GraciesMom

Mine is what it is because......I am the mom of my horse, Gracie!


----------



## riccil0ve

Wow, this is all so interesting. =] It's really great to know why you picked the name you did, it just lets everyone else get to know you just a little bit more. =]

SR, I was totally in love with him, too. It didn't matter that I was a human girl and he was, well, a drawing.  I was in love all the same. And Jason, the red Pwer Ranger. What can I say? I had a thing for drawings! Haha.


----------



## Iseul

Mine would be my Korean name. :3
It means 'dew' in Korean, but I had just chosen the name and it's been my nick online for he past year or so.
Nothing really too special, more interesting than Amanda though, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticsAbi

Mine is my mare's name Mystic and then since I am hers and my name is Abigail its MysticsAbi


----------



## angelsgrace

One of my mares names is angel and shes a brumby and i thinks shes very graceful i always wanted to call her foal that if we got her pregnant


----------



## MaggiStar

Mine is my girls nname Magi and she is my super star so Maggistar!!
Some of theses have much more thought put into them though


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

My guys reg name has "ninja" in it, and i got asked a few times when i arrived at shows "is this the ninja horse?"
So thats how it came about..


----------



## MLP

my username stands for My Little Pony, which was my fav cartoon when I was a kid!
My Little Pony is my username on another forum, and all my friends have shortened it to MLP as they cant be bothered typing the full 3 words! haha

It also seems to have become my nickname in real life


----------



## smrobs

Mine goes all the way back to junior high. My brother is 4 years older and due to our last name, his nickname became Robs. It didn't take long for his friends to start calling me Little Robs, which evolved to Small Robs (I was one of the smallest girls in my class), and in 8th grade when we had to make e-mail accounts in computer class, small robs was all I could think of and so it got shortened to smrobs. Then my friends started calling me that and it has just kinda stuck through the years.


----------



## 3neighs

I always wondered what yours meant, smrobs!


----------



## riccil0ve

3neighs said:


> I always wondered what yours meant, smrobs!


Me too! That was actually one I was thinking of when I started this thread. =P


----------



## Citrus

Mine is clearly my horses barn name.... I love him and I love seeing it constantly.... Citrus... so not for a bay horse but it totally is him now


----------



## BubblesBlue

I made mine like 2 years ago.  I use it for almost every account I make. xD
Bubbles: Because I like bubbles.
Blue: My favorite color!


----------



## drafts4ever

Drafts4ever....um well main reason I'm on the dog forum as Danes4ever. I love danes, I have two. I love drafts and I wouldn't have anything smaller than a drafty type horse as my own. I just love their movement so much. So I guess that's where I get drafts4ever. 

Now if we were able to change usernames. I would change mine to Seven. It covers a lot of hidden meanings in my everyday life, some silly little obsessions from when I was younger, lucky number, countings and a bunch of other little things. Plus I've always liked the way it sounds.


----------



## riccil0ve

Well, if it makes you feel better, I'll start referring to you as Seven? Haha.

Very interesting indeed, guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## payette

Thr river that runs past my house. . .


----------



## Equus_girl

I wanted something that would be relevant no matter how many horses I had or what genders they were. I am a horse girl so hence forth "Equus_girl!"


----------



## flytobecat

I've had my username since I got my 1st computer back in the day.
Tobe was a cat I had. He was the 1st pet I ever owned as adult & was the coolest cat ever. I used the word "fly" because I was really into swing music at that time.
*Speed Racer* - love your avatar. It makes me chuckle every time I see it. Tobe kind of looked like that cat.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Jester was the horse I grew up with. My trainer and personal friend Toni was the one who finished him in cutting, and when we bought him he was three and BRIGHT sorrel. Toni would always call him "Sorrel Horse" instead of Jester....She would always say "Okay Michaela, let's go get that sorrel horse now!" or "Are you showing that sorrel horse next weekend?" or "When are you gonna let me ride your sorrel horse again?"

However, I'm not too keen on the name anymore. Toni has moved onto a new nickname for him - Bucky. I know. Terrible. It's gonna jinx me lol


----------



## A knack for horses

Mine is a spin off of my real name (A knack). "A" is my first inital and "knack" is very similar to my last name. I added "for horses" to snazz it up a bit.


----------



## Gillian

Mine is my name. Goes without saying, but it's pronounced like Jillian. 
I get called Gilbert and Gilligan by friends all the time, but I prefer Gillian or Gill.
:]


----------



## Paint Mom

Mine is very simple.

I chose it because I'm a "mom" to many fabulous paints!


----------



## dressagexlee

Dressage... x... Lee...
Yeah, my sport with my name.

I wish I could change it to my regular username, DamnxThexMarionette.


----------



## Speed Racer

flytobecat said:


> *Speed Racer* - love your avatar. It makes me chuckle every time I see it. Tobe kind of looked like that cat.


I'm glad everyone likes it. I've had that picture tucked away in My Documents folder for several years, and thought I'd finally use it. It's always made me snicker.


----------



## Lis

Lis is a section of my name and I wanted something that if I chose to I could use in real life as well.


----------



## Eliz

Eliz- The beginning of my name. Lol.


----------



## iridehorses

... Do I really have to explain it?


----------



## rraylutz210

not to steal your thread, but I am very confused on how to start a thread or post something new. help???


----------



## iridehorses

PM sent.


----------



## rraylutz210

?? hate to be the dumb person here but i really have no clue. im sorry


----------



## iridehorses

OK, let's try this:

To start a thread, go to the the particular forum that best corresponds to the question or statement you want to make. As an example, if you have a question about Grooming, there is a forum just for that. Once you click on the forum you want, there is a box that you can click on to start the thread.

The jpeg below is a screen shot of an example and I circled the box you need to look for.


----------



## rraylutz210

oh my goodness thats so simple! Thank you so much!!


----------



## TaMMa89

iridehorses said:


> ... Do I really have to explain it?


Absolutely. There isn't a way we'd catch it without a good explanation :lol: :wink:.


----------



## riccil0ve

rraylutz210 said:


> not to steal your thread, but I am very confused on how to start a thread or post something new. help???


Not a problem at all. How else are you supposed to learn? =]

And iride, I think you just may have to spell that out for us in layman's terms. It's just so... complicated! =D


----------



## farmpony84

iridehorses said:


> ... Do I really have to explain it?


I don't get it... I do ride horses, but how do you know that?


----------



## iridehorses

Exactly!!!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

I couldn't think of anything, and I made it when I was a young little girl. I was limited with imagination in the form of names ;P


----------



## ellygraceee

Mine is my first name, 'Ellie' but spelt with a 'y' instead if 'ie' and my middle name, 'Grace' with a few extra 'e's to snazz it up a bit. So you get 'ellygraceee'. =]


----------



## Broski1984

I used to (for years) go by "Yeagger", which is my real-life nickname (my first name's Yeagley... not kidding). When I signed up for Steam (game engine), I continued to use "Yeagger"; however, while playing a game (Zombie Master), I changed my user ID to "Big Brother", because there was someone called WinstonSmith, I think; did it to refference 1984.

Well, I have a friend who was too lazy to type out Big Brother (which I came known by on Steam), so they started calling me "Bro" and then "Broski". Everyone started doing that, so I changed my username to Broski. Seeing as that's what all my friends call me now (and not Yeagger), I just sign up on forums and **** as Broski now... except that's usually taken, so I go with Broski1984.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

When we purchased our horses their names were *ahem* Dumb A$$ and Man Eater!?!?! 

Their names couldn't have been further from their personalities but unfortunately D.A. would come to his name. We changed it to Dumas (doomas) and he became my love!!! He owned me for many years and I was undoubtedly his girl.

(we changed man eater to Twister) 

If I would have know how much time I'd be spending on here, I would have chosen better too.


----------



## Carleen

This is an awesome thread, I love reading everyone's stories.

Mine's just my first name. I'm so boring, lol.


----------



## Flo Ro

mines my nik name my family call me flo and my friends call me ro so i just put them togeter to get flo ro


----------



## Iluvjunior

Well mines pretty simple when I first joined I had a horse named Junior and I loved him so, IluvJunior, I don't have him anymore though so I really want to change it...


----------



## kmdstar

KMD - my initials. Star - part of Starlite's name.


----------



## riccil0ve

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> When we purchased our horses their names were *ahem* Dumb A$$ and Man Eater!?!?!
> 
> Their names couldn't have been further from their personalities but unfortunately D.A. would come to his name. We changed it to Dumas (doomas) and he became my love!!! He owned me for many years and I was undoubtedly his girl.
> 
> (we changed man eater to Twister)
> 
> If I would have know how much time I'd be spending on here, I would have chosen better too.


Oh my! I think this is my favorite story. What kind of person names their horses THAT!?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

riccil0ve said:


> Oh my! I think this is my favorite story. What kind of person names their horses THAT!?


Maybe it's the same person who named the beautiful leopard appy I used to ride "Ugly."

Mine is sort of simple too...Cinny is what I call my horse and he whinnys a lot. I can actually hear him before I pull in to the stable now that he knows my car's particular sound ha ha.


----------



## AnnaLover

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> When we purchased our horses their names were *ahem* Dumb A$$ and Man Eater!?!?!
> 
> Their names couldn't have been further from their personalities but unfortunately D.A. would come to his name. We changed it to Dumas (doomas) and he became my love!!! He owned me for many years and I was undoubtedly his girl.
> 
> (we changed man eater to Twister)
> 
> If I would have know how much time I'd be spending on here, I would have chosen better too.


Very cool story  But poor horses.. who would name them that? :-x

On another note, I was sooo confused at the bug in your signature.. I tried to flick it then smash it.. but it didn't work! Then I had to look at another one of yours posts just to make sure it was part of your signature.. whew.. you got me there! :rofl:

***

My username is simple too. Anna was my first horse that was actually mine.. and I love her  She's retired now so I want to change it to something else :?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

riccil0ve said:


> What kind of person names their horses THAT!?


We took in a TB from the track couple of years ago, wasnt fast enough and the owners didnt care what happened to it, they just didnt want it and the trainer was going to send it to the doggers. Her barn name was (named by the trainer) "I hate ya"
:shock:
That pretty much sumed up how he felt about the poor mare. :-x


----------



## LoveStory10

Mine is my mare Love Story, and when I first met her, it was at exactly 10 in the morning


----------



## A knack for horses

^ Oh, I get your signature now! I kinda wondered if you meant your horse or a person. Very clever!


----------



## LoveStory10

^^Lol yea. I changed it now though heehee


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

The people that we got our horses from are actually really good friends of ours. "Gpa Don" as we used to call him was an old time horse trader...some of you know the type ~ Old, wrinkly, kind eyes, bow legged, knee caps that hadn't seen the sun in over 50 years!!! :lol:

He could pick out that one special horse out of a heard of 50...

Dumas was his last personal horse. He purchased him from a boy's ranch here in the area where the horse was just "too much" for the boys. Gpa Don told me 2 days after he purchased Dumas that the boy's ranch barn manager was...and I quote..."Nuttier than a squirrel turd." The manager sold that "Dumb a$$ horse" for $200. Don passed away only 1 month after buying Dumas. Dumas had manners that would (no offense to anyone) put most horses to shame.

Twister (Man Eater) is another story...Twister was acquired in a horse trade ~ pregnant mare for this Flea bitten gelding. Twister got his unfortunate nic-name after he had bitten a couple people. I was the only one that would ride Twister the first night Gpa had bought him and brought him to the arena we rode in. I was hooked from that first ride...Twister was just scared and acting out ~ he needed guidance. Less than a month after we brought Twister home our kids were grooming him and loving on him without worry. Just bringing him to our house stopped the biting.

Soooo... long story longer :lol: Gpa Don wasn't a horrible person that didn't care about horses...he just didn't have much of an imagination when it came to naming them.


----------



## CheyAut

Mine is my ranch name, named after my horsey soul mate, Cheyenne Autumn (CHEYenne AUTumn)


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Maybe it's the same person who named the beautiful leopard appy I used to ride "Ugly."
> 
> Mine is sort of simple too...Cinny is what I call my horse and he whinnys a lot. I can actually hear him before I pull in to the stable now that he knows my car's particular sound ha ha.


I LOVE your avvy!! What a beautiful fly mask! 

Mine was really just random. I love jumping and for some reason love the word glory, so JumpsxGlory!


----------



## Squiggle

Mine was just random! I tried a few other names first but they were already in use!


----------



## DarkAngelMJH

Mine is from a WWE wrestler I like named Matt Hardy, my friend called him Dark Angel the MJH means Matt Jay Hunter. As In Matt Hardy, Jay Reso aka Christian and Hunter aka Triple H. Had the name for a few years now


----------



## AtheistForever

I'm an atheist (of course) and I think I'm gonna be an atheist until I die.


----------



## cakemom

Well, I'm a cake decorator, and a mother, so it was a name I started using on boards a long time ago.


----------



## aspin231

Well, just to clarrify, my internet name is _normally_ aspin231, not moroso231.

I picked up the name Aspin from a palomino mare I knew years ago. She was very nice and I fed her carrots every weekend.
When I started playing neopets (still do ) I wanted the name aspin, but it was taken so I used aspin231 instead.
When I joined HorseLand, I used the name aspin231, but I also had a retirement account for my old horses, and I had a line bred from- you guessed it- Moroso. So that became my name on my retirement account.

moroso231 has been my secondary name ever since- and little did you all know- this *is* my second account on here, as I never could get the other one to work!

I really wish my name on here was aspin231...


----------



## jobdezire

it might me your horse registered name or any name which u can remember easily


----------



## jobdezire

it can b any nick name which u can remember easily


----------



## Zeke

This is a family nickname which started when my grandfather was in the Strategic Air Command during Vietnam. He was involved with Customs as well and Zeke was his call sign. My father who I love dearly (I'm a totally daddys girl!) went by it a lot in his younger days (his bro went by it as well). My friends and I were being silly one day yearssss ago and decided we all wanted nicknames. Since my grandfather had passed away just months before (and because I didn't know any cool nicknames for my real name) I chose Zeke. Not all of my friends know it's my nickname in real life however.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TKButtermilk

drafts4ever said:


> Drafts4ever....um well main reason I'm on the dog forum as Danes4ever. I love danes, I have two. I love drafts and I wouldn't have anything smaller than a drafty type horse as my own. I just love their movement so much. So I guess that's where I get drafts4ever.
> 
> Now if we were able to change usernames. I would change mine to Seven. It covers a lot of hidden meanings in my everyday life, some silly little obsessions from when I was younger, lucky number, countings and a bunch of other little things. Plus I've
> always liked the way it sounds.


Completely off topic but my nephews name is Seven. I guess its from some movie? When he was born they spelled it Se7en but they got in trouble because you can't have numbers in your name. His baby brothers name is Jett Pheonix. 

My user name is my dogs initials, Toby Keith and my horses name
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Friesian Crazy

That I LOVE FRIESIANS!!!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos

Emily (my name) + Balthamos (the first horse I ever rode <3). Simple, due to my lack of imagination. :grin:


----------



## Waybueno

Its my horses registered name :]


----------



## Pizmo

Mine is my dogs name haha


----------



## WorthTheWait

riccil0ve- LOVE this post idea, it is so cool to see why everyone chose their usernames!  

My username is my horses's show name!


----------



## wordstoasong

wordstoasong - it for my friend's name, Lyric. So lyrics are words to a song. =]


----------



## dizzynurse

I can sometimes be a little ditzy. When my husband and I first started dating he nicknamed me dizabella. After a while everyone started calling me Diz. I am a nurse of course. Hense Dizzynurse!


----------



## dedebird

hmm dedebird is just a name my dad calls me i use it on every single website lol i somtimes forget who gave me that name and this one time he was helping me out of the car (or trying to i just jumped in front of him xD) and he was like hurry up dedebird i froze i'm like OMG how does he know that name does he know how much time i spend on the computer then i stoped and im like wait... anyways so if you see a dedebird (like that or with 3s) you know its me xD


----------



## wild_spot

> I have an obsession with certain words.


Me too! my favourites are 'Ethereal' and 'Epiphany'.

My username? Nothing very cool. When I was younger I did unicycling (I had a lot fo random hobbies!) and there was this guy in my club called Keiran who I thought was the coolest thing since sliced bread. His email was really off the wall (And now I think about it, kinda weird, lol!) it was delta_sheep. I thought it was the bees knees so wanted something similar except I had zero imagination! At the time I had two horses, Wildey and Spot - So you can see where my inspiration came from, lol. So my email became wild_spot and usernames just followed on from it!


----------



## Hukassa

I love learning about different cultures and countries and because of this I have a 'slight' obsession with what words are in different languages, mostly those from scandinavia, and I always find words whether in songs are just thinking and translate them. I always find random words that would make cool horse names . Hukassa means 'Beyond Redemption' in finnish and it just always stuck in my mind.


----------



## TaMMa89

Hukassa said:


> Hukassa means 'Beyond Redemption' in finnish and it just always stuck in my mind.


I was wondering how your name sounds so familiar to me :lol:.


----------



## wannahorse22

Mine means I really want a horse. lol!


----------



## King

My surname!


----------



## twogeldings

When I joined this forum, I only had _two geldings_

Now, I have three geldings and a mare. Two are in love, two hate each other, and I'm just standing there shaking my head and wondering how on earth I got into these crazy creatures!


----------



## shaker

High performance engines generally shake at an idle do to over sized cams, thus they are referred to as shakers. I had a truck that I used for mud bogging that was not built, but it ran rough at a an idle like it was. So guys started calling me shaker as a joke. I used it as a user name on a 4WD forum when I first got on the Internet, and have been using it every since.


----------



## riccil0ve

I think this is the most popular thread I've posted. =]

I really like the stories behind all the names. It just lets you know a little more about the person "behind the scenes" which I think is very neat. =P


----------



## monarchsjoy

My name is my OTTB's papered name.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

When I was in 4-H, I was the only person who showed a warmblood. Everyone else had a QH, paint, appy, or some kind of pony. We did both english and western classes. One of my friends thought it was funny, so she called her a white trash warmblood.


----------



## Seifur

Seifur is icelandic for Zeus. It's my gelding's name.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

my lease's name is Cheyenne, so I'm Cheyennes mom. So I'm not really her mom, more like her third mom (dam, owner, and me), but I call her my horse just because , so I think I can call myself her mom lol! Anyways I love her to bits, so thats my story!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

I got my [current] name from the Hobbit Name Generator a few years ago when LOTR was in cinemas. The site is gone now, but you put your name in and said whether you were male or female and it gave you a name - mine was Lobelia Overhill of Nobottle. I started using it instead of my old username as I had a stalker who was following my around the net...


----------



## stacieandtheboys

My name is Stacie and I have a husband and 2 boys. The only other females around here are my lab Sugar and my mare Lucy. So I am Stacieandtheboys. Don't know what I will do if I ever have a girl!


----------



## iridehorses

Stacieandthegang?


----------



## stacieandtheboys

lol or stacieandtheboys+1girl? that would be way to long !


----------



## AfterParty

My username is my horses show name 

AfterParty


----------



## lucky2008

Mine is my horses name Lucky and what year he was born 2008


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Rubaiyate is my mare, Ruby's, full name -- it's from the word Ruba'iyat, a collection of Ruba'i (Persian Poetry). I just... accidentally added an 'e' to the end and it sorta stuck.  I pronounce it "Roo-bye-ette" if you're curious, though I don't think that's the proper pronunciation. ^^;

And Bandit is the name of her first foal. :3


----------



## 3neighs

> Rubaiyate is my mare, Ruby's, full name -- it's from the word Ruba'iyat, a collection of Ruba'i (Persian Poetry). I just... accidentally added an 'e' to the end and it sorta stuck.  I pronounce it "Roo-bye-ette" if you're curious, though I don't think that's the proper pronunciation.


I always wondered about yours. When I see it I think "Ruby ate Bandit".


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

3neighs said:


> I always wondered about yours. When I see it I think "Ruby ate Bandit".


Weeeell.... She *does* chew on his mane a lot. >.>
xD


----------



## 3neighs

..lol!


----------



## 888vegas888

i dont know why, but i'm OBSESSED with the number 8, and Vegas my first L0v3 and the horse i lost.  so came 888vegas888.


----------



## Jake and Dai

3neighs said:


> I always wondered about yours. When I see it I think "Ruby ate Bandit".


 
What she said! Thank you so much for posting here Ruby and clearing that up! hehehehe


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

xD haha, my master plan of confusing everyone on here has worked! 
But you could always just ask, too, y'know. xD


----------



## Cougar

My horse is named Cougar.


----------



## eventerdrew

I'm an eventer and my name is Drew


----------



## lildonkey8

i got lildonkey cuz of my mini donkeys and i joined when i was 8 


BUT I AM 9 NOW!!!


----------



## DiamondsMyLady

Well my mares registered name is One Diamond Lady, but her previous owners called her Coosa's Diamond Lady frequently because her sire is Conclusively Coosa. Well She's mine now, so that's how I got my username. DiamondsMyLady. :]


----------



## franknbeans

At the time I joined, I had 2 horses...Frank and Beans. Beans has since found a new home, but the name stuck. It was either that or sleepercell, and that name really kinda scares people, I find.  Even tho I am not, at all!


----------



## Katesrider011

My horse's name is Kate, I ride her, and I graduate high school in 2011.


----------



## apachewhitesox

well mine isn't anything real creative but it's the registered name of my first horse " Apache White Sox"


----------



## WickedNag

I think mine is pretty self explanatory


----------



## GeminiJumper

Well my birthday fall in the Gemini and I love to jump horses!


----------



## HorseChic

I love horses and im a chic  So i combined the two words and yeah


----------



## Tymer

This thread was a really interesting read! I had my fair share of laughs. 

My name goes waaaaaaaaaay back. I use it for literally everything. Okay, brace for the logic of a 2nd grader...
I needed to come up with an email address. So I wanted to make up a word. My favorite pokemon at the time and to this day, Typhlosion. Okay, Ty. Then, I wanted to include some letters from my favorite animal. Tydog? No. Ty...orse? Nah. Tyfox? I don't know! I was OBSESSED with animals though, mainly mammals. I just couldn't choose a favorite. Then *I think* I made this acronym: Really Enjoys Mammals. Alright. Tyrem. That sounds a little silly. Flip it and....Tymer! Yay! I like that a lot. Now you can find me all over the place with this name. My personal favorite is my Steam name- Tymersplosion.


----------



## Poseidon

Mine is the name of my favourite horse in the herd at the camp I work at in the summer. There are pictures of her random scattered around the forum. She's a big fat bay mare with an attitude..but she is my love.


----------



## VanillaBean

MIne is Sheena's showname. I made it up because i call her "Bean" and i wis thinking of kinds of beans and it popped into my head.

VB


----------



## GreenTreeFrog

I love Green Tree Frogs!


----------



## PintoTess

PINTO (my horses colour)
TESS (my horses name)
Pinto+Tess 
=
PINTOTESS


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

MN for my state and Tigerstripes for Soda's leg markings.


----------



## Hidalgo13

Hidalgo was my first favorite horse movie, and I went to see it with my father. It was at that time that we started to bond and have a father/daughter relationship.
And well, I am born on the 13th.


----------



## tinyliny

When I was a kid my cousin called me "Linus" (from the line of Caroline, my real name). That got shortened to Liny and I added the Tiny, though I am always quick to point out that I am far from Tiny.


----------



## Carleen

Holy, tinyliny - until right now I always thought your username was "tinylily". Whoops, sorry!


----------



## cloudkisser

My colts name is Cloud so mine is obvious  lol


----------



## VelvetsAB

_VelvetsAB is a short form of Velvets Angel Blue which I used in chatroom years ago. A friend of mine gave me the suggestion (as I was in a rodeo chat room at the time) of Velvets Angel Blue... the mare was bucking stock._


----------



## riccil0ve

I'm glad to see this thread picked back up again. I think it's such an interesting read!


----------



## Delfina

Mine is the name of my first horse, whom I allowed my children to name. She came with the same name as my younger kiddo and so we had to change her name!


----------



## PintoTess

Carleen said:


> Holy, tinyliny - until right now I always thought your username was "tinylily". Whoops, sorry!


 
I thought that as well, until I looked at it closely and Im like " *Face palm!* TinyLiny!!"


----------



## HairyCob

I like big hairy feathery cobs, hence HairyCob. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DWStables

DwStables- is the name of my barn DarkWoods Stable.:shrugs:


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Mine well first it came from a western book, from Louise L'Amour (Think that's how you spell it.)

Second i just had to name my cat that so got it off my cat to.

I've had some people think that Cassidy was my name and always asked me where i'm Hopping along to.:lol: (Hopalong)


----------



## SEAmom

My horse is a straight Egyptian Arabian and he's a baby, soooo sea mom. Made sense to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha those are very interesting!
I wish that I had an interesting username but mine's just because I lease a horse named Cheyenne and I call her mine so I'm Cheyennes mom  Even though I'm only 13 so I'm not even close to being a mom, but HAHA no diff!! Just that when people see my name they probably think that Cheyenne is my kid


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl

My Qh's registered name is Amblin PlacetoStart, and I love all the offspring his father ( Amblin Asset ) has produced! So I just took the Amblin off their names and added Cowgirl!


----------



## lildonkey8

Cheyennes mom said:


> Just that when people see my name they probably think that Cheyenne is my kid


 that is what i thought at first:wink:


----------



## tinyliny

tiny *lily* sounds kind of Chinese, and somehow slightly erotic. NO it's "liny", thank you!


----------



## bigbull

mine is a nickname some one give in the gym when i was training as a natural bodybuilder


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Mine is my mare's show name  She was a rescue and when I got her the people who rehabilitated her had named her Sandie I'm guessing because of her color. I liked it and kept it and wanted to incorporate into a show name. 

I've always loved the poem Footprints in the Sand so hence her show name  (and my signature)

Her registered name is actually Coosa's Playgirl...Diamond our horses are related! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

MLP said:


> my username stands for My Little Pony, which was my fav cartoon when I was a kid!
> My Little Pony is my username on another forum, and all my friends have shortened it to MLP as they cant be bothered typing the full 3 words! haha
> 
> It also seems to have become my nickname in real life


omg I LOVED that cartoon!!!  I had like 50 ponies and the Paradise Estate 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

In 5th grade we were learning about the suffix "-ophile", which is Latin and means "one who is a lover of". I added the latin word for horse, equine, to the front, so it was "equinophile", or one who is a lover of horses, and changed the o to an i.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^ that's SO cool!!


----------



## justjump

Get your booty over the jump!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i know this is old but i'd like to start it up again 

my name is my ponies name


----------



## Gilly

Shortened version of my surname. Very creative, right?


----------



## coffeegod

I'll play.

I was the coffee buyer for a natural food store chain. The dairy buyer, aka the dairy fairy, pinned coffeegod on me and it stuck.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm boring. MHF is my monogram & I raise foundation quarter horses. Thanks for reviving this thread Marlea, it was an interesting read 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauandme

My name is just me and my horse Beau. He is a previous professional race horse. His race name is Fully Engaged. But what a mouth full! Then he was a English Show horse - His previous owner called him Gembeau or Gemmy. I now call him my Beau as in my man. Because he picked me I didnt pick him. I was looking for a horse about 15.3 or 15.4/Gelding/Chesnut/Bay. Ended up with a 16.2 Grey/Gelding who thinks he is a puppy. He is a big sweet, loveable glug!!!!


----------



## manca

Hehe, mine is just my name. I always forget my usernames so I decided to keep it simple


----------



## myhorsesonador

my-horse-sonador  I had one persone tell me that at first they thought it was my-horses-on-a-dor lol


----------



## Lonannuniel

Lonannuniel is my full elvish name ( from Lord of the Rings ^-^ ). the shortened version being Lona, which is my nick name in real life.


----------



## Moonstruck

^ my elvish name is Herenya  I thought about using it but it is being used for my deviantart username at the moment.

I am Moonstruck about horses  Moonstruck is another way of saying "dreaming". And I am always having dreams, both day and night, about riding a horse to show or on a trail or owning one and my changing lifestyle as I emerge into the horse world 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I usually use "bassbonediva" when I create a username for a forum, but decided to branch out a bit.

I chose my usename because my horse is a Percheron/spotted draft cross, so he's "drafty." His name is Buenos Aires (because of the blaze on his face that is shaped like South America), so that's where "Aires" comes from (although we pronounce his name "Aries," like the Greek god of war, and in this context, "Aires" is pronounced "airs," much the same way gringos pronounce Buenos Aires). And I'm his mum (even though I'm not even remotely British or from any other country that uses "mum" for "mom"...it just sounded better than mom lol). It's a play on words, too, DraftyAires=drafty airs. Yeah, it's a stretch and I'm a bored English major.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm boring. MHF is my monogram & I raise foundation quarter horses. Thanks for reviving this thread Marlea, it was an interesting read
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

lol... who would of thought I would be the one to revive an old thread *sarcasm alert!*


----------



## kitten_Val

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread Marlea, it was an interesting read


Subscribing. For whatever reason I didn't come across it...

Well... Val is my real name, kitten - I just love cats (have 3 including handicapped one).


----------



## lildonkey8

Yay! Thanks MW!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

haha!! BOW DOWN TO THE QUEEN OF OLD THREADS!!


----------



## lildonkey8

****sometimes****


----------



## riccil0ve

Haha, this isn't a thread that one could reasonably get upset over revival. =]

I'm glad I started this thread, I really like seeing what some mean. Or how to pronounce them. I, too, first read nyhorsesonador as "my horses on a door," haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

riccil0ve said:


> Haha, this isn't a thread that one could reasonably get upset over revival. =]
> 
> I'm glad I started this thread, I really like seeing what some mean. Or how to pronounce them. I, too, first read nyhorsesonador as "my horses on a door," haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might have been the one that pointed it out to me.


----------



## riccil0ve

No, it wasn't me. But I remember reading the thread it was said in. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

It's a good thread ricci! Have to admit though, when I first saw yours I assumed you liked the actress Christina Ricci lol!


----------



## Spyder

Just the name my boy is called at home at the barn.


----------



## Carleen

myhorsesonador said:


> You might have been the one that pointed it out to me.


Nope that was me, lol. I still say it that way in my head.

Spyder, I feel like I remember you from other equine-themed websites years ago...


----------



## riccil0ve

I know, everyone thinks her name is "Richie," not "Ricky." But hey, I can't blame them. I didn't name her. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lildonkey8 said:


> ****sometimes****


 
sometimes... SOMETIMES!! The queen of old threads is angry with you LOL jokes


----------



## Carleen

Ricci, I totally thought it was pronounced "Richie" until now. Woops!


----------



## riccil0ve

Haha. Seems to be the way of things. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

I got to school at SMC and Leenie is what my family calls me


----------



## Whisper22

Whisper was the first horse I bought out of the two and she is just the biggest love bug so I had to use her name. 22 because when I married my husband and had to sart making acounts for everything (utilities and whatnot), 22 was a number he used for everything and so to make it easier for him I just continued to use it. Eventually it carried over into all of my personal screen names and passwords.


----------



## gaelgirl

Well, a gael is a speaker of Gaelic. I'm an American of (fairly recent) Irish decent and many of my relatives speak gaelic (even though I do not). Plus, I like having a somewhat mysterious username so I picked gael for the first part. I also like alliteration, and I'm a girl so it just kind of came together.


----------



## bubba13

I guess I was trying to go incognito. On most forums I'm almost_mozart or mozart (comes from my high school marching band nerd days and the time I took a Mozart flute solo to contest). But when I joined HoFo I didn't want people from another forum knowing who I was over here....'cause, you know, I'm sneaky like that.

My aim account got hacked one time and sent some really nasty messages to some poor girl. When she told me what had happened, I realized I needed to follow the guidelines and choose a password with both letters and numbers. The first thing that popped into my head was bubba13. I've always thought Bubba was just about the worst, redneckiest name in existence, so naturally I chose it for my new password, and later, for my username when I went through a rather uninspired spell. Perfectly logical.

Though now I've adopted Bubba as a nickname for my old gelding (the one in my equally uninspired avatar which I'm too lazy to change), so I s'pose it comes full circle and fits the theme.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lolz.. i think you just told us your password...


----------



## bubba13

No, I've rather, um, changed it since then. Upgraded security features and all. Now it's got lowercase AND capital letters AND symbols for maximum anti-hacking power...


----------



## tbstorm

mine is tbstorm because the first horse my grandma bought me was a grey TB named storm from an auction, he was abused neglected and starved to the point he could barely walk. but he was the one i wanted (who knows why)! and it took forever to get him in that trailer then out of the trailer when we got back but with the help of my grandma (whos an eqine vet) and all the love i could build up we nursed him back to health. after two years we started showing and placed first in our first show (his first and my first show ever!) and got nothing less for the 7 months that we showed! but then sadly we had to put him down he developed severe arthritis. but he inspires me in everything that i do, so i just had to put him as my username!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper

I am a Gemini and I was obsessed with Jumpers.  I'm more into dressage now.

GeminiJumper!


----------



## horseloverd2

horselover (pretty obvious) d stands for my old horse Dakota. 2 is just kind of there for no real reason.


----------



## my2geldings

I had chosen mine because I wanted a regular neutral name, and thats what my non-creative mind came up with.


----------



## pintophile

Pintophile because I'm a lover of pintos. (I actually stole the idea from equiniphile..)


----------



## VanillaBean

My username is my horse Sheena's showname, VanillaBean!


----------



## EternalSun

Not too exciting . . . mine's from my gelding's registered name, Caps' Eternal Sun. I've always loved the Eternal Sun part. I think it sounds pretty.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

mine was random too lol Cheyenne isn't even my horse, I lease her lol


----------



## makin tracks

Mine is just my horses name.

It wasn't supposed to be his name, I wanted About Time on account of his mother being returned to us in foal after loaning her to a friend to breed from. She said the foal might be a late Christmas Present. Well, he didn't turn up until 15 Feb (longest pregnancy in history) and I thought About Time would be very appropriate. Daughter however, had been promised she could pick the name and Makin Tracks is what she chose.


----------



## vikki92

Mine is boring lol! its just my name (well short for my first name) Vikki and 92 is the year i was born. if i could i whould change it lol!

-Vikki92


----------



## lildonkey8

wow, when I started thinking of your name that's what I thought!


----------



## Bugs Bunny

Well Bugs Bunny is Bunny's show name  Pretty self explanatory how to pronounce it! :wink:


----------



## EquineLover

Equine Lover.

It kind of explains itself... I love Equines.


----------

